# Engine Conversion



## lovemyaltimagxe94 (Mar 5, 2004)

Well im not that great with cars, but i have decided to keep my altima(95), and now wondering what would be the best engine i could swap in. By the way how fast would my altima be in a quarter mile( or lets say 0-60), and is there any way i could make it stickshift? THanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You would do better buying a used SE-R with an SR20DET swap.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Ruben said:


> You would do better buying a used SE-R with an SR20DET swap.


lol, imagine that....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I couldn't imagine the $$$ is would cost to transform an altima... when SE-Rs with a swap are all over...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you raise a good point sir

either turbo the alty or get a damn SE-R


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats what i would do if you really dont want to f.i. the alty. i personally like the look of the alty though...


----------



## nissanracer5000 (Apr 22, 2004)

I think you can fit a SR20DET blue bird on the altima, and about make it stick shift it can be made after a lot of money and most of times they are not good and with a SR20DET you could race the 1/4 mile in about 13,12 some like that


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A turbo kit for the stock KA24DE will net you the same horsepower as an SR20DET (~220) for less than if not the same money invested in the swap. I would turbo the KA, run about 9 psi for the stock internals, and then build up the rest of the car. And look how pretty a turbo KA24 can be...










This is mine before it was completely finished but I love my Altima too.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

turbo ka's can be very pretty. 








this is my buddy's 97.5 running at 9lbs. its too bad my 75 shot can take it...  but its too bad that when my bottle is empty, he still has 9 lbs...


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

can one of you two host a pic for me, please! take one of the engine bay pics from my registry that's dated 9.20.03...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get me a link, I can host it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

black hornets engine bay. i like this one. another very pretty turbo ka.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Damn, I want boost!


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

^^Thank you, sir!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Black Hornet said:


> ^^Thank you, sir!


youre welcome!  the other one i posted was Ultimatuc's. He says hes gonna join this site as well. im sure he'll post more pics once hes on.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Damn, I want boost!


Just save your pennies like I did and I'm sure that you will be there too.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Black Hornet said:


> can one of you two host a pic for me, please! take one of the engine bay pics from my registry that's dated 9.20.03...


Darn it Fred, you made my pic look bad with that beautiful DFI and TEC III setup on yours just reaching out to grab your attention. I will say that your car is probably the nicest all around to me out of all of them that I know of. Black Hornet representin' KA turboizill for shizill...

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Troy,

The A/C system and components as well as the cruise control are history now. There's a breather filter on the valve cover outlet, and I've gone to a open atmospheric bov. Other goodies include a completed 3" turbine back exhaust system and atmospheric wastegate.

My head is being over-hauled as we speak with new SS oversized intake valves and nitride treated Inconel exhaust valves all with titanium retainers. And I finally got a Cometic HP head gasket for a really good seal. All should be complete in about 3 -4 weeks. I have pics, but I haven't put them in my registry yet.

And lest we forget, you were turbo before I, mucho props to you bro! Heck, I can read a sig    

Fred


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow! Your head is going to be a work of art. I saw a little bit about it over at .net and it is really impressive. What do you think about the Cometic head gasket? I may just throw one of those on since I have been working on the surge tank intake.

I actually put the A/C back on so that I could cruise a little more comfortably.

I have a full three inch from the turbo back but I shouldn't have made it so big at the turbo outlet. Because the gas flow would have been just as good for a few inches with a smaller pipe then flaring to the full three and it would have been easier to fab the transition. I previously had a vent to atmosphere wastegate but I had made a mistake in pointing toward the passenger side which proceeded to cook the alternator harness and coolant reservior. It also sprayed soot everywhere. I am hoping you have a pipe to direct the hot exhaust gases down about a foot or so because I would hate for that to happen to you too.

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

The head gasket is three parts - two sealing pieces and one piece of steel in the middle. I'm pretty sure it's the same one for the Silvia/240 block. I'll put a pic in my registry soon. The stock head gasket actually looks much better (appearance), but will never have two separate sealing components as this Cometic one does. Along with the ARP head studs already installed, blowing a head gasket should never occur again.

As far as the wastegate is concerned, it is offset a bit and then angles straight down so exhaust heat and pressure never comes in contact with anything except the ground. I'll put a pic of this one in the registry as well.

I hope to be up and running soon after the head comes back fro the machinist shop.


----------

